

How the music industry has changed over the past 38 years (graph) - japaget
http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast.com/2011/07/how-the-music-industry-has-changed.html#more

======
japaget
Original source: <http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/stories/021711disruption>

